# [XORG] Mise à jour

## bashful

Bonjour,

Je n'avais pas pu mettre à jour mon systeme pendant quelques mois car je n'avais pas internet.

J'avais une bonne liste de paquets à mettre à jour dont xorg.

Une fois mon systeme mis à jour je ne pouvais plus démarrer le graphique.

J'ai donc suivi ce topic car j'avais les mêmes problèmes :

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-774224-start-0.html

[/url]

Ce qui a réglé tous mes soucis sauf un :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found
> 
> (EE) No devices detected.
> ...

 

J'ai donc essayé de résoudre ce soucis mais en vein :

- J'ai enlever l'option "Bus ..." de la configuration de xorg

- J'ai essayé d'utiliser les drivers ati : xf86-video-ati car ma carte video à 5 ans maintenant.

Avez vous des idées ?

PS: Je voyais deja : "(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found" mais le graphique marchait quand meme.

Je dois peut etre avoir un problème dans la config alors.

Voici la config :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"
> ...

 

----------

## Mike Hunt

Il serait bon d'essayer X sans xorg.conf.

----------

## bashful

Je vois comment exécuter le serveur X sans environnement graphique (KDE,etc ..)

Mais comment on exécute X sans xorg.conf ?

On vire le conf et on exécute "startx" ?

Sinon j'ai essayé de configurer mon xorg.conf car le problème vient peut être de là.

J'ai suivis la doc. de gentoo.

Et lorsque je fais :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Xorg -configure
> 
> 

 

Il n'arrive pas à le générer, même problème.

Je me pose une question, quelle est la différence entre le paquet "ati-drivers" et "xf86-video-ati" ?

Car d'apres ce que j'ai compris ati-drivers contient tous les drivers des cartes les plus récentes mais maintenant que ma carte à plus de 5 ans, son driver est peut être passé dans le paquet "xf86-video-ati"

Sinon voilà les fichiers :

Xorg.0.log :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
> 
> It is not supported in any way.
> ...

 

xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "Main Layout"
> ...

 

Merci pour vos réponse.

----------

## bashful

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que quand je fais un lspci je trouve ma carte graphique sur le slot PCI 1:0:0.

En regardant le xorg.0.log, on s'aperçoit que xorg détecte ma carte sur le slot PCI 1:0:0.

Pourquoi essaye-t-il de la trouver sur le slot 1:0:1 ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *bashful wrote:*   

> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que quand je fais un lspci je trouve ma carte graphique sur le slot PCI 1:0:0.
> 
> En regardant le xorg.0.log, on s'aperçoit que xorg détecte ma carte sur le slot PCI 1:0:0.
> 
> Pourquoi essaye-t-il de la trouver sur le slot 1:0:1 ?

 

Tu as déjà entendu parlé de dual-screen? Ben voilà  :Smile: 

Quant à ton histoire, générer un fichier de conf xorg.conf pour fglrx avec autre chose qu'ati-config... non ça ne marche pas. Même en insistant. Une carte de 5 ans d'âge a de toute façon tout à gagner à passer à un driver libre, et faire table rase sur la conf xorg.conf (cad fonctionner sans).

----------

## bashful

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Une carte de 5 ans d'âge a de toute façon tout à gagner à passer à un driver libre, et faire table rase sur la conf xorg.conf (cad fonctionner sans).
> 
> 

 

Merci pour ta réponse.

Mais peux tu être un peu plus explicite. Je m'y connais pas trop en configuration graphique.

Donc si je te suis je déinstalle "ati-drivers", j'installe "xf86-video-ati'.

Et apres je vois pas ce que tu veux dire par 'faire table rase sur la conf xorg.conf"

Je fais un :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Xorg -configure
> 
> 

 

Ou je prends mon fichier xorg.conf et je vire tout ce qu'il y a en rapport avec ATI.

Mais comment je passe à xorg les options d'ATI, comme par exemple pour la "VideoOverlay" par exemple.

----------

## marmotton

Pour essayer X sans xorg.conf tu fait 

```
mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```

, comme ça tu gardes l'ancien xorg.conf en copie au cas où, puis startx (ou /etc/init.d/xdm start en root)

Ensuite ATI à supprimé le support jusqu'au R500 compris (série X1xxx) dans le driver fglrx (ati-drivers), il faut utiliser le driver libre (xf86-video-ati) à la place. 

Cependant je ne sais pas si la version actuelle de ati-drivers en stable est suffisamment récente pour ne plus avoir le support des R500 ; mais dans tous les cas pour cette génération de cartes le driver libre est un meilleur choix.

----------

## bashful

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai fait ce que vous m'aviez dit, et le graphique est revenu.

Etapes effectuées :

 - Déinstallation de "ati-drivers"

 - Installation de "xf86-video-ati"

 - J'ai remplacé dans mon make.conf "VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

 - recompilé "xorg-server"

 - changer xorg.conf en xorg.conf.old

Quand je lance un "startx" j'ai une résolution 800 par 600 avec une police minuscule. Ce qui n'est pas top.

Comment je le change si je n'ai pas de xorg.conf ?

----------

## blasserre

salut,

pour gérer ton affichage xrandr est ton ami

changement de résolution, de mode, dual head

il sait tout faire et il le fait à chaud... et ça c'est bonheur

bye

----------

## bashful

Je suis passé au driver libre d'ATI et j'en suis satisfait.

Juste pour ne pas me perdre, je voudrais savoir une chose.

Si j'ai bien compris en driver libre ATI il y a :

          * celui dans le noyau avec son DRM,

          * ou celui de X11 : xf86-video-ati et la libraire DRM. 

Lequel est le mieux .?

Lorsque X démarre il essaie dans un premier temps d'utiliser le driver noyau d'ATI et s'il n'existe pas il utilise celui de X11 ?

----------

